# Movie theme



## michel (Mar 22, 2005)

We are doing a movie themed party for 300. There is not a particular movie, just a cinema theme. It will outdoors in late September and they are looking for ideas now. Not having a movie to base the menu on kind of has us stumped. Any ideas?
The menu will be fairly nice:
2-4 appetizers
2 entree choices
1-3 dessert choices
any input would be appreciated.


----------



## ccaldes (Jun 7, 2006)

Popcorn Shrimp - Tempura battered or traditionally fried rock shrimp served in a fun, popcorn style single serving box with slice of lemon (we did this for a movie theme party once - needs to be a manned station for fresh shrimp to keep coming out)

Black & White Cookies

Just two things that came to me...this is the kind of thing that will stick in my head, though, so I will send more suggestions if I have them.


----------

